# Will Ghost Shrimp eat Java Moss?



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I have two Ghost Shrimp in a small one gallon container along with one of those Java Moss balls. They have been foraging for food on it but now after seeing plant pieces on the substrate I am thinking they may be trying to eat some of it. None of the shrimp I have had in the past have bothered any other type of plant but this is the first time I have had them with Java Moss.

A second thought is that they are picking through it for food and dislodging any piece that is in their way. Could two ghost shrimp actually do enough damage to kill off all of the plant eventually if they were eating it? I was hoping to grow the java moss in this small container and use it to fill my other tanks up with.


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

the ghost shrimp are probably more interested in eating the **** that is growing on top of the moss than the moss itself.

i have moss in my tank now that is growing and the ghost shrimp do a good job of keeping it clean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a possibility they are eating but I think it is more likely since they are scavengers that they are looking for any microorganisms or debris caught in the hairs.


----------

